# Twilight zone opening monologue mp3



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello guys and Ghouls,
I was wondering if anyone here might have an MP3 of the twilight zone intro with Rod Serlings dialogue (you are entering a dimension of time and space). I need it for a magic show for my Halloween party. If anyone has this and could help, please PM me....and thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't have an mp3 but did find this on YouTube:


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Sent u a PM


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a copy if you are still interested.


----------

